# tripe feeders



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

My local seed and feed store was kind enough to special order a frozen chub of tripe for me, I pick it up tomorrow.

I have heard and read for months how this is such a powerful superfood for dogs and I am looking forward to Jake having it. I feed Jake grain free kibble and occasionally a good RAW meal. My question is can I add it on top of his kibble? How much do I give him and how often? Any stomach upset or loose stool from feeding it to watch out for?

Since it's a frozen chub what is the best way to divide it up? Do I thaw it and then refreeze? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes, you can add it to the kibble. I haven't had a problem feeding it. I feed a couple spoonfuls every day. but it's really a personal choice how often youo feed it.

Be prepared...it really smells.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, do I thaw the chub and divide into smaller portions? Can I then refreeze it?
I am dreading the smell and handling of it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What I do is partially thaw the chub, separate into plastic containers and re-freeze. If you feed it partially frozen the smell won't be so strong.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

It smells soo bad...One of my dogs won't even touch it...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When I take out a divided package how long can it be kept in fridge? I don't have a separate fridge just a chest freezer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the batch as far as smell goes. Sometimes it is not strong at all, or smells like coffee grinds. Other times it smells like a barnyard. I don't mind it that much, and all three of my dogs love it! The last order I got was a coarse grind, it isn't very smelly but looks horrible!
As far as fridge life, about a week max.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a quart jar and a good lid. I think ours usually last about a week.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

GEEZ! You guys are freaking me out! 
I think she said she ordered a two pound chub, which is fine to see if he likes it, right? He loves his dehydrated Power Patties which is green tripe, they smell pretty potent. 
I guess now in thinking about it, a two pounder is quite small, so I will get prepared for a larger one by getting some very airtight containers and what seems to be a mask.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

It's great stuff for the dog though.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just went through my first experience with tripe also! I posted a thread about wearing a glove when I was dividing it up. My batch smelled like a barnyard...bad. The smell was stuck on my hands so I would wear gloves if yours is extra smelly! I mixed it with Brodys kibble as well. I do the same as you with the kibble and raw meals. I divided mine up into individual freezer bags. I give it to him once a day or when I remember to take it out of the freezer and thaw it out. He never got the runs on it however I do throw some pumpkin in his food here and there. He loved it as well!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good old tripe! Looks bad and smells worse - but you get used to it. And it is excellent for your dogs, has a lot of very good digestive enzymes for one thing... both my guys go ape over it, I've never had either of them turn it down. It was one of the few "approved" foods for our last GSD Blue who had kidney disease.......I feed raw, so my dogs make a meal of it twice a week - but if you are a kibble feeder, yes you can put a few dollops on top. Just keep a window or two open when you take off the wrapper ......
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> GEEZ! You guys are freaking me out!
> ...so I will get prepared for a larger one by getting some very airtight containers and what seems to be a mask.


So now that we have Renee paranoid and looking online for a hazmat suit and an air apparatus....who is the next victim?:wild:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL! I will report back tomorrow when it thaws a bit!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> So now that we have Renee paranoid and looking online for a hazmat suit and an air apparatus....who is the next victim?:wild:


lol


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish it smelled like a barnyard. It smells like sewage... It also smells as bad coming out as it did going in...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG! I am dreading this! LOL. I pick up the chub today but it will be frozen so I guess I will have my first experience with it on Friday!!!!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

All for the good of our dogs...lol Your picture of your dog is beautiful. great coloring and head.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, stinky for sure. Mine definitely smells like barnyard, NOT sewage. I keep it in the fridge between meals and you cannot smell anything of it in the refrigerator.

I've been feeding it daily for almost 3 months and I'm starting to get used to it, but still not liking the smell. The dogs go gaga for it. I just fork out as much as I feel like over their kibble, or raw meal. Usually it ends up being about a half a cup per dog. I'm hoping it will make them feel less hungry, but they still act like they are starving.

(I get mine in frozen 2 pound tubs from My Pet Carnivore.)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I picked up my chub of tripe today, got a 2lb's for 3.99. I cut it in half with a hand saw, I wouldn't dare use David's table saw! LOL

I put half in a freezer bag in the chest freezer and the other half in an airtight container in the fridge. When I was putting the half in the fridge Jake was already whining for a lick, needless to say I almost gagged!!!!!!!! O'Boy I can't wait until breakfast time, I am on the fence whether I should eat before or after getting near it! LOL!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't understand how something so repulsive to us seems so good to them!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Lesley1905 said:


> I don't understand how something so repulsive to us seems so good to them!


You're talking about animals that eat other animals feces because it's yummy. LOL!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

UPDATE!

So this morning I open the container to give Jake a few scoops on his kibble, and look out he was CRYING for some. He is always excited to eat but this was entirely different! 

The portion I put in the fridge was still partially frozen and it STINKS!!!!!!! This is going to be a major adjustment! However, I really did some in depth reading on the nutritional value of this stinky stuff and it really is amazing. I don't understand how the stomach and contents can basically be the best probiotic there is. I am going to order more and get used to it, Jake loves it and it really is a superfood.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Good for you and you are correct it does seem to be great for our buddies but tell me one thing... Did it smell like barnyard or raw sewage.. lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Both!!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I just had to say that I pretty much gave up on the smelly stuff but today I am going out to stock up on my girls raw food and I am going to give TRIPE another try. I know it's crazy but you all inspired me so I am giving it another whirl. lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Zayda....that's awesome! It's so good for them...


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought $75. worth before we brought Mia home last year...the breeder recommended it...we used an electric saw and did it outside..it did smell. We also had a big issue with wasps the minute the package was opened. Mia didn't do so well (She was really too young) and it sat unused for a year before I finally threw it away. There is no easy supplier here, and I am not about to buy that much again. So...hope it all works out for ya!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I should get back to giving my guys tripe ... but good god, the SMELL! ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, I'm weird. I LIKE the smell of green tripe.  To me it smells like the cow barn at the county fair after a week of REALLY hot weather!!

I have to say, after feeding raw for over a decade there isn't much that that turns me off, smell-wise.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lauri you are a riot!!!! I will try to think of the circus or the fair in the morning!


----------

